# My bro's first elk with a bow!



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

We closed the distance this morning to a 28 yd. shot on this cow! I was able to calm him and coach him enough to finally make a good shot! It's his first shot this year. Last year, he shot 6 or 7 times, and kept missing. Guess it's all part of it, right?

He double lung shot her. It passed clean through. The broadhead chipped the rib on the entrance side. She ran a whole 5 yards til I cow called and she stopped. I didn't see the shot, or any arrow. Wasn't sure if he hit or missed. It sure sounded like a great hit, but couldn't see anything yet. 

Another 10 seconds later, she started staggering, backed up, and tipped over. She rolled a few times and ended up about 15 yards from where she was shot! She was done breathing within 2 or 3 minutes! I love these broadheads! We've used them for years now. I double lunged a 5 pt. bull from 40 yds. with a lightweight arrow, shooting 57 lbs. a few years ago. 2 years ago, I had 2 arrows pass clean through a cow in the lungs. She made it about 22 yds. 

We quartered her out as quickly as we could, hung the quarters in a tree, covered them, and came down for him to get his horses. It's only about 2 miles up in there. Gotta love horses.

Anyway, we're STOKED! 

Now to get my bull...or cow in the last few days.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nicley done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice man... is that one of the new Rage heads? Sorry, couldn't really tell but it appears to have done the trick.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

GoldTip Mechanical. I just must have been bad luck last weekend when I was with them cause we never got close enough.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work! Congrats!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

It's a GoldTip Mechanical, with 2 mechanical blades and 2 fixed bleeder blades. It cuts a HUGE hole! We swear by them.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Being from Roosevelt I would assume this cow was taken from the South Slope?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Clark,
congrats to your brother!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yep, south slope


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a Gold Tip Gladiator


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Scott. I couldn't remember the exact name. 

I love the penetration these have! Some time, I'd like to try xc-3s, but their price keeps me from doing so...maybe some day.


----------

